# Meet my newest Rescue... :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Her background is a sad one and I have been hearing about it for 1 1/2 years not able to do a thing.  

The elder sister had rats and the younger sister (17 at the time) decided "I want too...!" Well she got them and was good for about a month and then the novelty wore off. The younger sister has issues and told Bron the good sister "YOU are not allowed to touch my rats!" and the parents enforced this rule. For 2 1/2 years these girls were starved at times, lived in a small filthy cage and never let out, etc.. Then the weaker girlrat got sick. The younger sister moved their cage down to the dark moldy basement because the sound of Keira's breathing was keeping her awake. It got worse. Keira died untreated 4 days ago and the younger sister screwed up her courage and arranged a Prison Break for the remaining girl. She met me last night in a dark courtyard and handed this 30-32 month old girl over to me with gladness. The poor thing is tiny (232 g) and confused but very very sweet. She's only been handled in the last 6 months by the eldest sister who would sneak down and hold her and give her carrots in the middle of the night when everyone was sleeping.

Soo meet my newest lil girl, Guinevere, who I call Gwinny.

Last night, home at 1:30 am

























Her first cage with hammies, toys and houses, and completely clean!

























This morning, she was more relaxed








And even when I would pick her up to treat her or weigh her and then put 
her gently back, I got used to this face running up to the front. I talk to her often as I walk by and she is soo responsive to me.










I think she thinks Shelagh TV is the best thing evah!!! All this stimulation and contact after rotting in a basement for so long.

I'll continue to update everyone so you can see the change in her expression, when she starts to realize its "for real" and she is safe and loved and wanted. The trust will build, the tension in the face and ears/eyes will go...its a lovely thing to see in a neglected rat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor love. At least she'll finish out her life well.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

those poor rats!  So good for you and the girls sister to rescue one ratty t least, may she be happy for the rest of her days!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

How can somoene ignore such a sweet rat?! She's adorable good for you for rescueing her!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*clap* *clap* *clap* 

Good Job, Make sure she gets spoiled for the rest of her days. She deserves it. 

*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

poor girl  i would do the same thing to.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, that's such a sad story, but luckily one with a happy ending! She's so cute!


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG that is so sad, but it's GREAT that you have rescued her and saved her! 

Emy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gwinny would like to say thanks for all the kind words. She is relaxing a lot, maybe she is realizing that she will be taken care of for the rest of her short life?

















and a bit of comfort when the Big Couch got scary...









*heart*


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

You know its very strange, sad but strange. If she had been regulary fed she probably would have died by now. I'm not advocating mistreatment or starving an animal(Quite the contrary I overindulge my Ratties) But when I saw the picture I first thought it was a Pup or young rat, other than being thin she looks pretty good for 32 mos.
Theres a guy in my building who knows nothing about Rodents, he wanted a little pet so he went to the Humane Society and got an adult white mouse. He got a tiny plastic cage and half heartedly took care of him. He fed him on bread crumbs, cookie bits and hardly anything else. I just met the guy last month and saw the Mouse, it seemed fine and I asked him when he adopted it, he scratched his head and went to get the receipt . It was JANUARY15, 2004!! that mouse isprobably over 4 years old, HOLY S**t
I didn't know what to think as the mouse looks great spinning away on his little wheel. 
I know neglecting any animal is wrong, I'm against limited meals for Rodents, and give them Fresh Organic Fare Unlimited, but then I see a mouse who lived on breadcrumbs for 4 years I can only think of all the suffering and want the Mouse endured.
I believe a Rat doesn't know how old he is, and age should't be a factor in caring for a Rat. Quality should be everything, if a Rat lives a happy, well fed life knowing caring loving step parent, and dies at 4 mos. thats sad but he had a complete life, and I'm sure if he could speak he would have no regrets. But a Rat who through limiting food, always hungry, never knowing a loving touch, who somehow wills his existance to 4 years is a sad case indeed.
I'm sorry to ramble on but I've become aware recently of alot of owners who are limiting food or thinking of it to lengthen life, and I feel strongly against it.
I think its ironic in a country where 40% are obese, people would consider starving an animal for health reasons. Better they experience themselves the idea first before forcing it upon any creature in their charge.
Spider


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What a pretty little girl! I'm glad she has a good home at last.

I can't believe that girls parents let her neglect her pets because 'they're hers, she can do whatever she wants with them.' (At least that's how it sounds to me.) :?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful, Shelagh!

So how many do you have now all together?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Night said:


> Oh my gosh, she is beautiful, Shelagh!
> 
> So how many do you have now all together?


Shhhh...Way Too Many 

Here she is today, she's happier, and much more relaxed and cuddles under my cheek/neck recharging her bravery before she is off exploring again

She's always begging to come out now









And she is getting better about picking up, and does go backwards but usually flattens out or just braces herself









But once she figured out I wasn't picking her up, she gave me kisses


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

Good for you and the sister! That's fabulous that she's finally been rescued  

It's awful how she was treated and that the parents allowed it. People can be so cruel  

But not you! You're 'rat hero of the month!' (yes, I did make it up but it sounds appropriate!)


----------

